# Medical Procedures



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

I am due for some medical procedures in the next couple of weeks and I'd appreciate y'all thinking of me.

On Monday, the 25th, I go in for one of my favorite procedures, a colonoscopy! Several years ago, just after my first kidney cancer showed up, they removed several polyps, one which was pre-cancerous. I was to have followed that up at 5 years......it's been eight. Oops!

Then on Thursday, the 28th, I am scheduled for an ear operation to (hopefully) restore hearing in my left ear. Something to do with repairing the stapes, etc. This should be minor surgery, in and out, and I only have to stay home a couple of days while my ear drum heals, so it shouldn't be a problem....but with what seems to be my very unlucky history of _surprises_, who knows!?

Any way, I'd appreciate y'all thinking of me.

Mark


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Mark,

You will be in my thoughts...we share something in common because I too will be going in for a colonoscopy on March 3rd...Oh boy









This will be my second one after losing my mom to colon cancer and I know you know that the actual procedure is nothing compared to the prep day before. I'm trying to psyche myself up for bouillion cubes and green jello, but it's just not happening here









I got some bad news that my aunt was just diagnosed last week with colon cancer, so I've got to keep up with this screening thing.

Please let us know how everything goes ok??
We probably won't see much of you around here on the 24th


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

I never knew you had a hearing problem -- for all these years i thought you were just ignoring us when we talked to you...

Hoping for the best for you...

see you in march...


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

Good thoughts for both of you, but listen up!

The prep need not be - well - a dis/asster. Do not let them foist off the Fleet or GoLightly (yeah, right!) liquid nasty cramp-inducing prep procedure on you. There is no need to be miserable. Ask them - no, insist on using - the Visicol method. It is tablets, not liquid, and it doesn't cause any pain or discomfort. It is no worse than the aftermath of a bad bowl of chili. Honestly, it is a night and day difference that has taken all fear out of it.

I've been going through this since 1947, and I know of which I speak.

http://www.salix.com/products/visicol.aspx

The procedure itself is nothing, and you probably will sleep through it anyway. It has always been the prep that is what makes people put it off and avoid it. Print out the info from the link above, get it to your gastroenterologist, and do this the right way. If your gastroenterologist refuses to do it your way, you are dealing with a sadistic sob that needs to be replaced. Your doc can call mine if he/she is uncertain.

William Hartong, MD 
Gastrointestinal Associates Pa; Olathe Medical Services/Gastro Intestinal Associates Overlan
8901 W 74th St Ste 372
Overland Park, KS 66204 
Phone: (913) 831-9300
Fax: (913) 831-0261

He is a very sweet guy, one who cares about his patients, and I recommend him to anyone who is close to Kansas City.

Sluggo

ps - Mark, I am a survivor (testicular) for forty-five years now.


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Will pray for the tests/surgery to go well, and that all will be well afterward.


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

I hope all goes well for you!
You shouldn't have much pain with either procedure.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Sluggo54 said:


> Good thoughts for both of you, but listen up!
> 
> The prep need not be - well - a dis/asster. Do not let them foist off the Fleet or GoLightly (yeah, right!) liquid nasty cramp-inducing prep procedure on you. There is no need to be miserable. Ask them - no, insist on using - the Visicol method. It is tablets, not liquid, and it doesn't cause any pain or discomfort. It is no worse than the aftermath of a bad bowl of chili. Honestly, it is a night and day difference that has taken all fear out of it.


Thanks for the tip Sluggo...

I've been prescribed Osmo-prep tablets (32 of them







) with a Ducolax tabs chaser at 7pm

Can't wait!


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

Mark,

You will definitely be in my prayers!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Best wishes to both of you on these....


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

Good luck Mark, we'll be thinking about you.

Regards, Glenn


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

Mark,

Best of wishes on your upcoming procedures.

Mark


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Definitely in my prayers Mark.

John


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Hey Mark, I've been off line for a few days so didn't see this until now. Please know that all of our good thoughts & loads, and loads, and loads of positive energy are coming your way!! Keep your chin up, my friend! Some smart soul once told me that "it's all about attitude!" Seemed like sage advice at the time....so I pass it back (







Did I say that outloud







) - I mean - I pass it ON to you now. I believe that "attitude" is one thing that *you* have *plenty* of!!! Looking forward to hearing that all is well !!!!


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Good luck to you Mark AND Dawn!! Just hope the "results" are great for both of you. Nothing like a good, old colonoscopy to remind you things could be worse.!!








Darlene


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Colonoscopy completed today. Results were good! No problems.

Thanks for all your good wishes.

Now, to get through my ear surgery on Thursday. Let's hope my hearing is restored.

Mark


----------



## ColoradoChip (Jan 21, 2008)

mswalt said:


> Colonoscopy completed today. Results were good! No problems.
> 
> Thanks for all your good wishes.
> 
> ...


CONGRATS! That is great news.

I hope that all goes well on Thursday.


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

Congrats on the Colonscopy outcome and best wishes for a great outcome on Thursday!!







Ember


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Good news Mark, good luck on Thurs.

John


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

mswalt said:


> Colonoscopy completed today. Results were good! No problems.
> 
> Thanks for all your good wishes.
> 
> ...


That is EXCELLENT!!!!!

No other commitments here on Thursday - ALL of Wolfwood's good thoughts and positive attitude are yours for the day (or longer if you need them)!!!


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Oh Mark, I am just seeing this for the first time ...Congrats on the colonoscopy.








I'll be praying







that everything goes well on Thursday.

Tami


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Glad everything went well on the Southern end!








I'll be thinking about you on Thursday and sending lots of positive energy as well


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

It's good to hear that the colonoscopy results were positive. I'll be pullin' for ya on the ear surgery. Wish they could do that for me. I have tinnitus in my left ear, with about a 60% hearing loss - all in the upper tone range. (At least I have a legitimate excuse when I tell my DW that I didn't hear her tell me something.)









Good luck!

Mike


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Mark

I am glad things are looking up

Thor


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> I am glad things are looking up


Thor,

Actually *they *were looking up. I was just lying there.









Mark


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Good to hear things went well. Hang in there and good luck on the ear !


----------



## Texas Friends (Feb 12, 2006)

Mark,

Great to hear the good news so far! We had you in our thoughts...

...and look on the bright side, at least they didnt try to get to your ear during the colonoscopy! 
(although it may have felt like it)

hahahaha

Good luck on everything else, looking forward to seeing everyone in san marcos

Bryan

Happy Camping


----------



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

Mark, Glad everything came out alright.







I know you can't hear me but I'm rooting for you.
Bob


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> and look on the bright side, at least they didnt try to get to your ear during the colonoscopy!
> (although it may have felt like it)





> I know you can't hear me but I'm rooting for you.


You guys are too FUNNY!

Actually, Bryan, didn't feel much of anything. Sedative worked out real well. Before I realized what was going on (although I did watch it on the tv monitor), they were done!

Mark


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

It is very possible that you guys should be looking at doing more mods or something, cuz some of the lines in these last few posts speak of too much time to think!








No just wanted to let you know we will be thinking of you tomorrow!! Good Luck!!








Ember


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Well, had the ear surgery yesterday. Everything went fine. Turns out the stapes was OK, just covered by a lot of old scar tissue. Surgeon cleaned it up and said the bones were moving fine now. I should be able to hear when it heals.

Woke up early tonight (as you can see from the time of this post).....blood all over my pillow! Had to change the cotton ball out and put some antibiotic ointment on it, but think that's probably normal. Will call the office this morning to check it out. Other than that, everything seems to be fine. Have a little pain, but that's to be expected. Have the rest of the weekend to rest up and go back to work on Monday.

Thanks for all your thoughts.

Mark


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

mswalt said:


> Well, had the ear surgery yesterday. Everything went fine. Turns out the stapes was OK, just covered by a lot of old scar tissue. Surgeon cleaned it up and said the bones were moving fine now. I should be able to hear when it heals.
> 
> Woke up early tonight (as you can see from the time of this post).....blood all over my pillow! Had to change the cotton ball out and put some antibiotic ointment on it, but think that's probably normal. Will call the office this morning to check it out. Other than that, everything seems to be fine. Have a little pain, but that's to be expected. Have the rest of the weekend to rest up and go back to work on Monday.
> 
> ...


Scary!!







Let us know how you make out this morning!!
Ember


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

mswalt said:


> Well, had the ear surgery yesterday. Everything went fine. Turns out the stapes was OK, just covered by a lot of old scar tissue. Surgeon cleaned it up and said the bones were moving fine now. I should be able to hear when it heals.
> 
> Woke up early tonight (as you can see from the time of this post).....blood all over my pillow! Had to change the cotton ball out and put some antibiotic ointment on it, but think that's probably normal. Will call the office this morning to check it out. Other than that, everything seems to be fine. Have a little pain, but that's to be expected. Have the rest of the weekend to rest up and go back to work on Monday.
> 
> ...


*
YAHOO!!!* sorry - I mean - YAHOO! SSSHHHHHHHHHHHH - he can hear us again.....

Congratulations Mark!!!! The blood-thing _is_ a little scary but, as you said, probably to be expected (in fact, probably routine stuff to 'them' so 'they' just didn't think to even mention it....







)


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi Mark,

I'm happy to know that everything went well yesterday and that you are finally on the mend!
You must be really relieved that this week is over









Take it easy today and let us know what the doctor says about the bleeding.


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

Good news all around ~ the blood thing was just the final "clean up," I'll bet. Congratulations!


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Glad that's over, sending you speedy recovery wishes Mark.









Keep us posted.
Tami


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Glad your surgery was less than expected, Mark!! That HAD to be good news!! Hope you do well in the days to come, and that the "blood thing" was normal.
God Bless!!
Darlene


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

Good to here it is behind you. I hope every thing is ok with the ear.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> Good to here it is behind you


Well, duh, that's where all colonoscopies are!









Just kidding. Thanks for the thoughts.

Mark


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

Mark,
Glad to see you back on here!!








I was getting worried! 
Ember


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

mswalt said:


> > Good to here it is behind you
> 
> 
> Well, duh, that's where all colonoscopies are!
> ...


Glad you're feeling well enough to joke about it!!







Colonoscopies are an experience you'll always remember!! BTW, for those of you who haven't experienced them, check with your doctor to see when you need to start having them.......I had my first at the ripe old age of FORTY!! It's a humbling experience!!






















Darlene


----------

